# '87 635csi



## aleckner (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi, All. I may have to sell my beloved bimmer. Is there an interest for purchase of a well-driven, absolutely well mainted (details and photo will be available soon) ultimate driving machine?

Alan


----------



## big brother (Dec 8, 2007)

send some pic's Ipassed up 3 when I bought my e34 becouse they were all auto's,ironicly so is my e34!


----------



## aleckner (Dec 26, 2007)

*pix to come*

I will get new pix ready in a day or 2. RU still interested in a "real car"?...lol

Alan


----------



## cynsatim (Jan 11, 2008)

*635 for sale*

is it a 5 spd? can you send me some pics?


----------

